# Penguins on BBC



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Just watched the Penguin programme, absolutely fantastic and brilliant camera work. Amazing creatures. Especially enjoyed the Rockhoppers and the one who fancied the robocam, until his missus turned up and gave it what for. :lol: 
Well done BBC, even enjoyed Tennants commentary.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I only flicked over during the adverts on ITV.

What made me laugh was the male Emperor Penguin attracting a mate. He got one that was interested and then a second female turned up and a fight ensued and the friend of one female turned up and egged her friend on to fight. It was just like a Friday night on Gateshead High Street. :lol:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

An amazing programme indeed. And some stunning and remarkable photography. 8) 

Mike


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Superb use of hidden cameras - I did feel sorry for the male Rockhopper trying it on with the camera - mind his other half gave the camera a good seeing to!

The laying of the Emperor egg on the ice is an amazing adaptation - and the transfer from the female to the male is a brilliant piece of trust displayedas she goes off to feed in the sea - such a long way away. Powerful parenting skills to say the least. 

But they are such fascinating birds - they looked just like groups of little old men with their hands in their pockets as they shuffle along.....

MNore next week I believe - can hardly wait.....

If you haven't seen the film "March of the Penguins" it is a brilliant account of the Emperor Penguins struggle to survive the harshest conditions on Earth - strongly recommended.

An excellent programme with much to recommend - well done to the BBC.....

Dave


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

The BBC doing what it does best, absolutely stunning.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can never watch programmes about Penguins

without remembering Attenbourghs April fools day programme on Flying penguins

And I believed it
   

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just for you Aldra;

Flying Penguins

Enjoy,

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I watched absolutely mesmerised. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry and I just feel that the effort these animals have to put into their lives and the bravery and hardship as they battle to get their eggs sorted puts the human race to shame in terms of determination.

Best bit of TV I have seen this year. However, I have gone off seals and walrus's the bullying B's.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, brilliant filming and even better in HD.
Thanks Dave.

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Having visited several penguin colonies in the Antarctic they aren't quite so glamour ous close up being rather squalid and very noisy . But for all that they are the world's survival champions.
Quite wonderful to see them transformed from the cute little waddlers to the streamlined almost dolphim-like swimmers when they are in the sea.


----------



## jonesy1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*penguins on the bbc*

I only intended watching it for a few minutes. I thought that it would be

simply repeating what other wildlife programs have done so well.

It was a pleasant surprise to see that it approached the subject in its

own unique way. I shall look forward to watching it next week.

Les.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Just for you Aldra;
> 
> Flying Penguins
> 
> ...


personally,

I think they look fantastic flying :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*BBC Penguins*

Missed the Penquins as watching silly video on Natalie #Wood
C
an I view penguins on Iplayer and save as well?

Wendy


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hadn't seen the flying penguins before. I'd have believed it as well.


----------

